# Autodesk Inventor Install problem w/ Microsoft WSE 2.0



## 325isbimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

After trying to re-install Autodesk Inventor R10 on my LG Notebook after the format it gave me this error

Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll unknown error in CorBindToRunTimeHost (0x80131700)

Can anyone help me out as to what could be wrong. I used to have this program installed without a problem before the Format and Fresh install of XP.

EDIT:so after some digging I noticed on my Dell where the program is installed and works in the add/remove list there is a WSE 2.0 where as in the Laptop there wasn't..so i searched Microsoft website and found a download for it and now it seems to work..
although im not sure how it ended up on the Dell without me doing the same and not on the laptop...maybe the fresh install of windows doesn't include that even though i did all updates

EDIT2:Now it seems the install can't find certain *.dll files. asking me to find and verify if file exists and can be accessed, which in every case it's there. not sure how to check if I can access it though.

here's the Installation Log:
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] === Installation started on LGLAPTOP by Andre ===
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] [Info] Windows Installer upgrade is not required
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] System Version = 3.1.4000.2435
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Installation skipped: MSI Runtime 3.0
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] [Info] .NET Framework Runtime upgrade is not required
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] System Version = 2.0.50727.42
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Installation skipped: .NET Framework Runtime 1.1
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] [Info] .NET Framework Runtime upgrade is not required
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] System Version = 2.0.50727.42
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Installation skipped: .NET Framework Runtime 1.1 SP1
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] [Info] MDAC upgrade is not required
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] System Version = 2.81.1117.0
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Installation skipped: MDAC 2.7
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Installation skipped: Microsoft WSE 2.0 Runtime
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Installation started: Autodesk Inventor 10
[1/16/2007 20:43:53] Command = msiexec /i F:\bin\acadfeui\Inventor.msi /L*v C:\DOCUME~1\Andre\LOCALS~1\Temp\AIS10Install.log
[1/16/2007 21:06:51] [Error: 1603] Fatal error during installation.
[1/16/2007 21:06:51] Installation failed: Autodesk Inventor 10
[1/16/2007 21:06:51] Installation aborted
[1/16/2007 21:07:06] === Installation ended ===


----------



## 325isbimmer (Sep 5, 2006)

Can anyone guess at what might be wrong. I'm confused here


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I found one KB article on the Autodesk site suggesting it is related to Macrovision and/or .Net:
http://discussion.autodesk.com/adskcsp/thread.jspa?messageID=4997752
(be sure to read the pdf link in the article too)


----------



## dieseltwitch (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont know if you guys found a way around this yet but i did, pm me or email me at [email protected] for info on how to fix this dumb little problem! Go microsoft eh! lol
PS title your email in all CAPS "INVENTOR 10 INSTALL PROBLEM" so i dont miss it! hope i can help you guys


----------

